# Deep Cycle 12volt batteries?



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi all

Anyone know where I can get one smartish. I need it to run my 600W inverter.

Someone said Leroy Merlin at Guia sell em, anyone know?

Rich, Ourique


----------

